# Close primary wire



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Heres another one! I must get lucky with these I guess . If it isn't touching, it's REAL close. The 2nd floor of the garage can't be framed until this is moved. (7.2 Kv primary)


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Whats really crazy is someone had to nail that truss up there. And I can imagine that whoever did had no idea how close to death he was. The person issueing the building permit has got to see this before construction can start. Isn't this a part of what they get paid to do?!!!?


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

The builder is wondering how long it will be until POCO relocates underground ($26k). I'm wondering how this was missed when surveying was done- or at least when the footers were dug! Noone looked up?!?


----------

